# Low volume with BR playback?



## rizzi_nyc (Mar 12, 2010)

I've just begun ripping back-ups of my BR collection and I've noticed the volume is much lower than either the native BR being played back or the existing DVD collection I have on my hard drive. I'm using a Viewsonic VOT550 mini-PC connected to my Pioneer receiver via DVI-to-HDMI adapter. I'm using DVDFab to rip and am ripping to ISO, mounted by Virtual Clone Drive, and playing back through MyMovies/Windows Media Center.

It seemed like a pretty straightforward process until I noticed I had to turn volume up on my BR back-ups. I've never noticed that problem from my DVD's, although I've always done them on another computer. I just got this one a month ago so I imagine it can be hardware related versus the medium, i.e., BR/ISO.

Has anybody else had this problem and if so, what is the solution? Thank you.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

The only thing I can think of is maybe it is defaulting to a PCM 2 channel stereo mode for the audio. If that's happening then it will tend to sound lower than a 5.1 or higher mode because you lose the center channel and now puts that information in the L/R channels, and it will sound lower.

See if you can change the audio mode. I have some BDs that default to Portuguese even though they are region 1 discs. My opinion is they do this so people can't rip them, or at least not easily. With that in mind, it is possible that you're not getting the True HD or DTS audio and some other mode like the PCM 2 channel I mentioned.


----------



## rizzi_nyc (Mar 12, 2010)

Are you suggesting to change the Audio mode when I'm ripping in DVDFab or the settings on my PC? I don't believe I saw that option. Or change the settings in my audio software on my computer? The reason I ask is, I posted the same question on DVDFab's forum and a couple of respondants said that my ISO should be fine, that it's probably an issue with the audio filter during playback on my htpc. They've suggested I use ffdshow audio decoder (and perhaps klite codecs). I'd prefer not to install a bunch of additional applications onto my computer, but if this fixes the problem, it's worth it. I just want to make sure there's not a solution out there that can be done without installing new apps.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

not when you rip it, when it is being played back. On the playback device see if you can switch the audio mode.

If DVDFab has an idea then I'd go with that first and look there


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 23, 2010)

Good advice above. I have a similar expirence when playing my rips done in .MPG. If you can play the disk with a player that is using the same codec and compare the levels. Check the spliter settings and if you can make adjustments.


----------

